# Matte Black Mailers for shipping apparel



## Mamyth (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi guys
We are trying to find matte black or flat black colored Polyolefin Mailers.We will be printing our logo on these. Everywhere we look its just white or kraft. Anyone know where we can find some?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Uline.com has them.


----------



## Mamyth (Dec 29, 2010)

No. Just emailed em. They only offer high-gloss.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Can't tell if these are matte or not

Black Poly Mailers Self Sealing Envelopes Bags by romanticPINK

Dennis G


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Dennis Graves said:


> Can't tell if these are matte or not
> 
> Black Poly Mailers Self Sealing Envelopes Bags by romanticPINK
> 
> Dennis G


Those look a little less shiny.


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

Any reason why you're picking those? I like the transparent see-through type bags. We're planning on folding the shirts so the majority of the design can be seen clearly when it's taken out of the mailing envelop or box.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

ReggieTees said:


> Any reason why you're picking those? I like the transparent see-through type bags. We're planning on folding the shirts so the majority of the design can be seen clearly when it's taken out of the mailing envelop or box.


I'm pretty sure they plan on using these for mailing...


----------



## Mamyth (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes these will be used for mailing. We are going to be printing our logo on the front of them. So the shiny stuff wont work. Ink has to adhere to it.


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

AngrySpade said:


> I'm pretty sure they plan on using these for mailing...


Angryspade - well yeah I know, but these black bags would have to go in some kind of mailing envelop or box right? I was just saying that a clear inner protective bag as opposed to a black one was an option. 

Mamyth - Wouldn't it be possible to print up a sticker with your logo and stick it on the bag? Might be easier to print to a sticker than to the bag directly...


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Mamyth said:


> Yes these will be used for mailing. We are going to be printing our logo on the front of them. So the shiny stuff wont work. Ink has to adhere to it.


Derisory Designs prints poly mailers and I'm pretty sure they just use the regular shiny ones, as does everywhere else I've seen do them. It requires a different kind of ink as far as I know but you should still be able to do it.



ReggieTees said:


> Angryspade - well yeah I know, but these black bags would have to go in some kind of mailing envelop or box right? I was just saying that a clear inner protective bag as opposed to a black one was an option.
> 
> Mamyth - Wouldn't it be possible to print up a sticker with your logo and stick it on the bag? Might be easier to print to a sticker than to the bag directly...


 No, these mailers are perfectly fine for mailing in, that's why they're called mailers haha I use these too only I bought plain white ones and customized them myself with spray paint.

The sticker idea isn't so bad but it doesn't have the same quality feel that a screen printed bag does. I wish I could afford to get some printed up haha


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Printing a full color sticker would liik great. We print them cheap.


----------

